# ignition distributors



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

whats the difference in distributors between the 2.2L KZ engine and the high compression 2.3L NF engine? is it just the KZ has the vacuum advance and the NF doesnt? Do they both have 5 "windows" on the hall rotor or does the NF only have one like the turbo distributor?
Thanks for your input!!


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: ignition distributors (ejust)*

any thoughts at all? doesnt anyone know?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: ignition distributors (ejust)*

Yes the earlier had vac adavnce. The later did not.


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: ignition distributors (yodasfro)*

curious then, 
would a "KZ" ignition distributor work on a "NF" engine??


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: ignition distributors (ejust)*

Maybe maybe not depends on the dis. gear and the gear drive on the cam lining up.


----------

